

Ever-growing hate for ASP.NET - codedninja
https://medium.com/@Codedninja/ever-growing-hate-for-asp-net-fee5969b50e8

======
stinos
I am not familiar with ASP.Net, so correct me if I am wrong but this reads
like 'some spcific thing doesn't work in technology x, lost hours on it, now
it's friday and I wanna go home and am sick of it all, so let's claim I now
hate the entire technology' and leaves me wondering: does it really suck that
hard based on a single issue? Or are there way more issues like this causing
the hate?

~~~
tejas-manohar
Totally agree. Though you can dislike a language, your experience + reasoning
with it does not seem warranted.

~~~
markhagan
Agreed. Read the article and wasn't sure where the hate was born.

~~~
codedninja
Forgot to add, I am a big Anti-Windows for anything. Coworker and myself have
been trying to tackle the same thing for past two weeks. The hate I am having
is towards how stupid is this AutoPostBack thing.

